# WARNING!!!  Ugly Spider!



## eccs19

Don't know what kind he / she is, but some ugly.  All handheld.

1.  100mm 1:2 Takumar macro lens.







2.  Bring out the EXTENSION TUBES!!!


----------



## ::trainwreck::

I'm guessing from the giant abdomen it might be an orbweaver. Probably not a recluse (thank god, I've known people that have almost lost limbs from those things) either way, that thing is uuuugly


----------



## Ganoderma

nice  i like its head details!


----------



## puffnshoot

omg, i would have run to grab a bat, screw the camera lol


----------



## tomhooper

I agree that it is some species of "Orbweaver".  Nice detail in the 2nd shot.


----------



## DigitalScape

Nice details captured in the second image.


----------



## puzopia

Great shots, nasty spider. If that were in/near my house it would be dead right after I took the pics. :x


----------



## eccs19

Thanks for all the comments.  I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## anemtchick

The details are too good in my opinion LOL!  I'd have to spray it with something and then take the picture


----------



## ocular

> thank god, I've known people that have almost lost limbs from those things


 what ? 

Looks ok to me. I wouldn't buy her a drink though.


----------

